

Why I didn't get the job - shaydoc
https://medium.com/@shaydoc/why-i-didnt-get-the-job-2d3510131515

======
poseid
interesting write up - but maybe it was also a company problem? often,
applying the newest/hottest technologies show a lack of understanding of the
"real" user problems. At least from my experience.

